# Binärdatei aus jar auslesen und lokal als Datei speichern



## Kaffetrinker (11. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich wäre wirklich froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Seit 2 Tagen versuche ich vergeblich, eine Datei(binär, nicht text) aus einem
jar auszulesen und lokal zu speichern.
Man kann eine Datei in einem jar nicht direkt mit File ansprechen, weil die
Datei über den dann enstandenen Pfad ("jar:file:/...") nicht für das System als
File verfügbar ist.
Also lasse ich mir mit 
[JAVA=42]
this.getClass().getResourceAsStream("/package/datei.xyz");
[/code]
einen InputStream geben.
Diesen InputStream möchte ich dann lokal als Datei speichern.
Entweder ich bin zu blöde, oder es geht einfach nicht.
Ich habe schon tausend Möglichkeiten durchprobiert und mich
totgegoogelt. Nix hat funktioniert.
Es geht nicht. Die Zieldatei hat zwar dann Daten, die aber nicht lesbar sind
Mir fehlt also eine Methode:
[JAVA=42]
public void saveInputStreamAsFile(InputStream is, String filename){
....?????
}
[/code]

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!


----------



## Guest2 (11. Jun 2010)

Moin,



Kaffetrinker hat gesagt.:


> Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!



sollte es auch nicht. 

In etwa so:  http://github.com/schorn/de.too-la...va/late/snippets/files/InputStreamToFile.java

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Kaffetrinker (12. Jun 2010)

Danke, das hat wirklich geklaptt.

Die Möglichkeiten, die ich vorher probiert habe,
sahen fast genauso aus. Keine Ahnung, warum es
jetzt problemlos klappt!


----------

